# Hello from Minnesota!!!



## AQHA_lover_4ever (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi!! I'm new here!! I am 13 and I live in MN. I have 3 QHs. Queenie is a sorrel mare(6yrs old) Moose is a bay gelding(4yrs old) and Blitz is a sorrel stud colt(8 months old)
I love them to death!!! This looks like a fun forum. I can't wait to get posting!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!!! Welcome to the second best place on earth!!! (The barn being the first :wink: )


----------

